# A/C Control Touch Panel ?



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

I've seen something like this once or twice ... basically, I'm looking to remove my A/C controls completely and replace them with some kind of touch panel PC if you will, that I might get to control it. 

Anyone know wtf I'm talking about? I have this picture in my head of exactly what I'm looking for, but don't really know how else to describe it.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

If you have an automatic A/C system with electronic controls it might be easier. You'll have to decode the communication protocol between the HVAC control module and the control panel on your dash. 

The control panel needs to read the current state of the system from the HVAC control module. Things like air direction, recirc/fresh air status, mixer door position, etc.. then display that information on your screen. These will all be read by the HVAC control module, driven by position sensors in the various actuators, etc.

Then you need to figure out what signals your HVAC control panel sends the control module based on what buttons you're pressing on the screen.

I think someone over at MP3car did something like this on his Honda Accord and integrated it into his Car PC's front end.


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd LOVE to do this. My thoughts for making this happen in my car (2002 Buick Regal GS), with climate control HVAC. From the research I've done, the easiest way to do this, would be to use a Tablet and use an Arduino driven by WiFi or Bluetooth. The Arduino would allow contact closures, mimicking momentary switch closures of the push buttons. I haven't worked out the feedback from the display, but at least the function would be there.

Eric


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Believe I saw a thread over at MP3car about this.


----------



## noyztoyz (Jul 19, 2008)

would like to do this in my car as well


----------

